
Analysis of 88M US patients healthcare costs - jakewins
http://insights.som.yale.edu/insights/why-is-healthcare-so-expensive
======
dangjc
TLDR: costs are high because hospitals and doctors have little pricing
transparency and monopoly power in many markets.

This administration might be friendly to forcing hospitals to publish prices,
but unfortunately, I think the FTC won't be pursuing much antitrust the next
few years.

